# Was soll ich als Paladin für Berufe erlehrnen?



## anusch (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo! Ich bin jetzt lvl 4 Paladin (dranei), und habe keine ahnung was ich für berufe lehrnen soll...
sonst hab ich einen 45 dudu , der schneiderei und verzauberkunst hat...

ich hab an bergbau und juwelier gedacht, aber ob ich damit später gut gold verdinnen kann? dieses mal will ich mein mount selber bezahlen, und mir das gold nicht leihen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (17. Januar 2007)

wenn du Geld verdienen willst,dann ist am besten  immer eine Wahl zwischen zwei Sammelberufen.
Kräuterkunde/Bergbau zum Beispiel.

AUßerdem,du als Paladin bekommst dein Mount gratis^^


----------



## Manani (17. Januar 2007)

Sammelberufe sind immer ein guter Rat, da man sie in der Regel nebenbei machen kann, ohne Mobs hauen zu müssen (außer Kürschnerei, aber selbst da kann man häufig bereits getötete plündern). Jeder verarbeitende Beruf ist schwieriger zu leveln, weil meistens noch andere Sachen besorgt werden müssen.

Ein Paladin, mag sein 40er Mount geschenkt bekommen, das 60er kostet Gold. Und zwar mittlerweile nicht viel weniger als der epische Reitskill, der seit BC "nur" noch 540 G kostet. Aber bis Level 60 solltest Du eh soviel Gold zusammen haben, sofern Du Dir nie Rüstungen/Waffen aus dem AH kaufst. Dein Dudu findet doch bestimmt ab und an etwas, was er dem Pala zur späteren Benutzung auf die Bank legen kann ;-)

Solltest Du 60 sein und das Geld nicht haben, mach Dir keine Sorgen. Ab in die Scherbenwelt, mach ein paar Quests und besuche ein paar Instanzen. Einige Leute aus der Gilde hatten innerhalb von ein paar Stunden 150 G zusammen.


----------



## Gribasu (18. Januar 2007)

Berufe?   Bergbau und der wichtigste  Schmiedekunst.... warum? nun ja ich will mir meinen lev 70 Streitkolben selber herstellen und selber nutzen =)  kansnt auch auf Axt,Schwert,oder sonstige  Kunst spezialisieren sogar auch ne lev70 rüssi gibts speziel nur für den eigenen Char .... Schau dich mal um.


----------



## Mondenkynd (21. Januar 2007)

Also ich habe selben Char wie du gemacht und habe mich für Juwelenschleifer und Verzauberer entschieden.....Farmen für beide Chars gehe ich mit meinem Hunter (Bergbau und Ingie)....komme so sehr gut zurecht und wenn mal was fehlt dann ziehe ich mit Dudu (Kürschnerei & LEderverarb.) los.


----------

